# Looking for a recipe for Hush Punch



## timstalltaletav (Aug 16, 2014)

Anyone have a good recipe for hush punch?  Thought one of the other rednecks on here would have one they'd share.


----------



## venture (Aug 16, 2014)

I found lots with a Google search.  Never had the stuff myself, so I would not know good from not so good?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## catch-22 (Aug 16, 2014)

We made this in the fraternity A LOT.  Mix all of this in one of those large Gatorade coolers you see on the sidelines of a football game:

2 handles of vodka (the cheaper the better)
750ML bottle of grain 
2 cans of powder Kool Aid (red)
1 can country time pink Lemonade powder
2 2L Sprite 
Water and ice to taste 

Don't drink too much of this it will sneak up on you.


----------

